

The Pirate Bay is enemy #1 for digital piracy foes - mitchie_luna
http://money.cnn.com/2012/01/20/technology/pirate_bay/index.htm

======
sp332
Isn't that... odd, considering they don't host copyrighted content? They don't
even run a tracker anymore.

~~~
jamii
I imagine it has more to do with their public defiance and PR ability. The
MPAA and RIAA want to frame the debate in their own terms. The Pirate Bay and
the political organizations they inspired are a threat to that.

~~~
jopt
Absolutely agree.

This comment may make it sound like the Pirate Bay inspired the Pirate Party.
The reality was a little more complicated, given that it involved a third
entity, the Swedish "Piratbyrån" think tank. I just thought I should point
that out so as not to be reductive.

------
mitchie_luna
I know there are lot of users who will be sad about this anti-piracy
campaign...even me, I have tried to use the torrents especially for those
licensed software that cannot be download for free.

------
arvie_angeles
Thanks for sharing this!

------
edconda
great!

------
hdesuyo
No wonder why they are not subject to lawsuits because they are operating in a
different country (Sweden). So U.S. needs to figure it out how to stop "the
pirate bay" with their operation.

~~~
daintynews
But the thing is, even if pirate bay stops operating, there are still other
sites like btjunkie.org and the like. Also, with sites like tumblr where a lot
of artists blog and share using the reblog button, it's almost impossible to
put it to a stop. I also don't think Hollywood artists mind as the like of
Diana Agron and Kevin Mchale even reblog the very same videos that FOX
produced.

------
daintynews
After this, I think btjunkie would be next. btjunkie.org is the closest one to
pirate bay in terms of the number of movies and songs in their data base

